# Chronic Carditis



## elenax (Sep 30, 2008)

An *EGD* was performed and the "*distal esophagus biopsy result* was *CHRONIC CARDITIS*".  All the *dx* that I see for this description are *heart *related...and this is an *upper GI* procedure...what *DX* would you use for this scenario...I'm inclined to use *530.89*... but I would like to hear some feedback on this


----------

